# Tice just tossed the red flag



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

He's protesting the probability that the coin flip has a 52% chance of landing on the side it began on.....

...and the vikes just lost another timeout.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

:toofunny: That wouldn't even surprise me! One of the sports columnists calls him Coach Flaggy.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

He let's emotions take over too much!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

It's time for another coaching change----again! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I hate to say it, but I actually like Tice. He would be a great head coach in the right situation. It wasn't his fault that Randy Moss threw that interception. It was the offensive coordinators ( a little) and Randy's (a lot). He didn't have to throw it, he could have tucked and run or thrown it away!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He also could have vetoed that crappy play call that came from the booth, which he should have done!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ya, but if it would have worked everyone would have said it was a great call! And, a great use of Moss as a decoy!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Monday morning quarterbacks...all of you!! :lol:

The season is far from over, and our beloved Vikings can still make a run at the Super Bowl.

Don't jump back on the bandwagon when they go into the playoffs 3-0 the rest of the season.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

drjongy said:


> our beloved Vikings can still make a run at the Super Bowl.


 uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

*GO PACK  GO*


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The Moss INT was one of the worst play calls I've ever seen. Tice should have changed the play. This about sums it up...

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 404110.htm


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

> "I was going to challenge my own play," Tice said.


Jones, I hear ya on the play call...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You gotta love tices quote on sean salisbury though.



> "And I think he was the worst quarterback I ever played with."
> - Tice, on ESPN analyst Sean Salisbury, who dubbed the Moss pass against Seattle "the worst play call of the year"


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

both being correct of course


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

The play call was horrible for at least three reasons: 1. that sort of play usually works better when the D has a lot more than 30 yards to defend; 2. Moss is so much less of an open field threat right now, and the Seattle D knew it (still had double-coverage on the receiver); and 3 the Vikes O was making good progress with the short stuff and a quick hit would have left too much time on the clock for a very suspect special teams and D to have to contend with - what ever happened to ball control and clock management.

I think generally Linnehan has done a great job, but that call baffles me. And some of the recent years I would rather have had Hovan than Culpepper handling the ball and trying to make check offs and choices, but not this year. He's been the only thing that's kept this team from about 2-11. Daunte's made a leap this year in terms of good to great that I wasn't sure he ever could. This year, in crunch time, I want Daunte making the decisons on when to hold 'em/fold 'em, not Moss.

Tice - probably a great guy and a great assistant coach with specific duties. Head coach, not so much.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Ya, but if it would have worked everyone would have said it was a great call! And, a great use of Moss as a decoy!


I think in this situation even if it would have worked I still would have said it was a stupid call. Wrong place on the field, like Dan said, and everyone could clearly see that Moss wasn't going anywhere anyway giving the D backs good reason to lay back and read the pass. I like Mccombs' statement saying Tice's future is as strong as ever. That's encouraging. :eyeroll: Hopefully he's just BS ing trying to get through the season which still has a long shot. Not looking good with the way Philly is playing and the AFC's Pats and Steelers.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

For those of you who miss the old Denny Days.....










Kind of hard to read, but it says "Ineptitude.... If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."

Denny Green
1998


----------

